# J'arrive pas à graver de DVD +R DL



## LedZeFred (15 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Comme intitulé, j'ai une erreur "média..." qui survient au bout de 1 ou 2 mn, et le DVD est inutilisable en suite, ça fait 3 que je bousille, cher !!!
Je grave avec Toast 8.0.1, en utilisant "données Mac & PC", les DVD c'est des MediaRange DVD+R DL
et mon graveur intégré iMac 24"
PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K06 :
Révision du programme interne :	Q609
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	2000 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Non

D'aprés vous ça vient de quoi ??
merci d'avance


----------



## poissonfree (15 Juin 2007)

En DVD, prends la marque Verbatim
Et fait une simulation avant gravure (sous toast) s'il veut bien  

Sinon, essayes avec un graveur externe pour voir


----------



## LedZeFred (16 Juin 2007)

Merci, je vais essayer simulation avant de graver, mais pour le changement de marque, je jette mes 20 DVD DL MédiaRange ?, je suis pas milliardaire :mouais:


----------



## Nomisgreen (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut!

J'ai exactement le même problème.... mais j'ai essayé avec plusieurs marques de cd... plusieurs logiciel de gravure, même l'utilitaire de disques et rien à faire! Parfois il ne reconnait même pas le cd alors qu'il est neuf (marque mémorex). d'autres ils commence la gravure, mais il s'arrêteête en plein milieu pour une erreur méconnue.

Je ne suis pas non plus milliardaire... et j'avoue que là je suis assez déçus, j'ai bousillé 5 cd double couche et c'est vraiment pas donné....

C'est pas un problème de compatibilité ou je ne sais quoi? en tout cas je vais graver mon iso sur le mac d'un pote en espérant que ça fonctionne mieux...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

frederic87 a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer simulation avant de graver, mais pour le changement de marque, je jette mes 20 DVD DL MédiaRange ?, je suis pas milliardaire :mouais:



Dans ce cas achète tes DVD à l'étranger 

J'utilise ces DVD DL Ri-Data à l'unité[/url ou [url=http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Memorex/32025844/]ces DVD DL Memorex par 10 sans soucis avec mon iMac Alu 2.4 20".

Donc non seulement j'en perd pas, mais à 26$ les 10 DVD Dual-layer, c'est pas la ruine !


----------



## demougin (9 Septembre 2008)

as tu nettoye ton graveur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

frederic87 a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer simulation avant de graver, mais pour le changement de marque, je jette mes 20 DVD DL MédiaRange ?, je suis pas milliardaire :mouais:



Bon, il faut savoir que certains DVD manifestent des incompatibilités d'humeur avec certains graveurs. C'est chiant, mais on n'y peut rien !

Au vu de ce que je sais du prix d'une boite de 5 DVD+R dl, tu pourrais tenter ceci plus cela, pour voir. Perso, j'ai un DVR 111D (plus ancien), qui ne rechigne même pas à graver des dl Philips, c'est dire !

Si ça marche, tu peux ensuite remplacer l'adaptateur USB2 par un boîtier mixte Firewire/USB2 !


----------

